# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  топ в поиске

## ValeriyIvanov

В прошлом году на фрилансе нашел человека, чтобы помог поднять сайт в ТОП. Он размещал тексты на форумах со ссылкой на сайт, но результат я не получал. Только зря деньги заплатил. Кто может подсказать надежных исполнителей, которые занимаются линкбилденгом?

----------


## Валяев Глеб

Сколько по времени вы размещали ссылки и в каком количестве?  В данном вопросе нужно обращаться к надежным людям, которые специализируются на подобной работе и сделают это максимально естественно. Я в прошлом году впервые отдал проект в работу компании Линк Стрим, слышали о такой? Сначала заказывал крауд ссылки с форумов и сайтов отзовиков. Сейчас заказываю ссылки с белых каталогов https://links-stream.ru/uslugi/catalogs/  Уже один пакет сделали, сейчас дал в работу второй. Они предоставляют гарантию, так что знаю что плачу не просто так. Обратись к ним, менеджер поможет и подскажет.

----------

